# Think You're Having A Bad Day...



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ah kids....don't ya just love them?










...btw, there are not my kids.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

OMG!! Glad that wasn't me!!!








Darlene


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I hope that is latex paint

Thor


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

OMG, I hope your little one didn't eat any









Tami


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

And where were the parents when all this took place?









You're right, though. Don't you just love them?

Mark


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

My question is --- why's the big kid still smiling?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Jim,

Now I know why PDX_Shannon doesn't want our kids anywhere near yours!








Just kidding... Little 'T' Man has never looked happier!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Colorado Outbacker (Jun 6, 2005)

I am sure not going to show that picture to my kids







!!

Merry Christmas







!
Tony


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doesn't it make you wonder who is taking the picture ?????

(Sticking with 4-leggeds...they can't open paint cans...yet)


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Hey they missed a spot! Wow How did the clean up go? Ya got yo love them


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

...these are not my kids.









Simply passing along someone elseâ€™s pain.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

great birth control! ha!ha!

my grandaughter managed to get into a "feminine product" that has adhesive strips and decorated her room with them....very proud of her new decor!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

LMAO!!!









OK... The tears are rolling down the cheeks now!
Excuse me while I compose myself...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

egregg57 said:


> I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


Are you and PDX gonna be ok????


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


Are you and PDX gonna be ok????
[/quote]
Now .... really.....

You do already know the answer to that ....


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


Are you and PDX gonna be ok????
[/quote]
Now .... really.....

You do already know the answer to that ....








[/quote]
silly me, what was I thinking???


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


Are you and PDX gonna be ok????
[/quote]

Whew! Tylenol please......hee hee ahhhh ahem!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

egregg57 said:


> I am losing it! Losing it! UUUuHHH!!! Lost it *ROTFLMAO*


Are you and PDX gonna be ok????
[/quote]

Whew! Tylenol please......hee hee ahhhh ahem!
[/quote]
Eric,

You promised me there wouldn't be any pictures when we started remodeling Wolfwood last summer...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## old_tidefan (Nov 23, 2005)

campmg said:


> My question is --- why's the big kid still smiling?


True.....Would be a bad day at my house.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thinking the same thing. If I thought of getting the camera, the kids would at least be crying by then from me yelling at them. Taking a pic with them in it and smiling will give them the idea you thought it was funny, what would they do next?


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

I've learned the hard way, with some kids you need to be very specific... 'Would you like to help daddy paint the family room...WALLS'.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

7heaven said:


> I've learned the hard way, with some kids you need to be very specific... 'Would you like to help daddy paint the family room...WALLS'.


You mean you wouldn't want your TV painted as well?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

My middle one did this....I was getting ready in the bathroom - 10 minutes TOPS - when I came out and he was coloring on the extra bedroom door with a permanent marker....As I am chewing him out I notice he has a little spot of paint on his shirt and then my chest just about seized.....I ran to the kitchen where I was redoing it and YUP....there it was....painted my windows, the kitchen table, the back door, the floor and the TV (brand new) in the playroom....And all he got was one tiny little smudge on his shirt!









Worst part was after I "killed" him and cleaned it up, was walking back to my bedroom when I noticed that the first place he had been with the permanent marker was ALL OVER MY COUCHES.....

Its funny now, but seriously had to remove myself from that child (actually removed the child to his room and locked the door to keep him in) or I was going to hurt him....God bless my husband who burst out laughing and help me see the humor (a little) and then gave me MAJOR sympathy....

Got to love boys - I keep telling myself....


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

jedmunson said:


> My middle one did this....I was getting ready in the bathroom - 10 minutes TOPS - when I came out and he was coloring on the extra bedroom door with a permanent marker....As I am chewing him out I notice he has a little spot of paint on his shirt and then my chest just about seized.....I ran to the kitchen where I was redoing it and YUP....there it was....painted my windows, the kitchen table, the back door, the floor and the TV (brand new) in the playroom....And all he got was one tiny little smudge on his shirt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what color slipcovers did you get?


----------



## jedmunson (Apr 14, 2006)

skippershe said:


> So what color slipcovers did you get?


I actually got a new corner sofa after a year of cushions flipped over and a throw over the arm









And it was slipcovered in WHITE....Got to love bleach - wont ever go back to color....Havent had anything on it yet that I cant get out









Have a GREAT New Year, SkipperShe - I enjoy reading your posts.

Jennifer


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Doxie-Doglover said:


> great birth control! ha!ha!
> 
> my grandaughter managed to get into a "feminine product" that has adhesive strips and decorated her room with them....very proud of her new decor!


Oh, yeah - my kid and the one across the road were using them as knee pads while they roller-skated - about 25 years ago...

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover (Apr 19, 2006)

Sluggo54 said:


> great birth control! ha!ha!
> 
> my grandaughter managed to get into a "feminine product" that has adhesive strips and decorated her room with them....very proud of her new decor!


Oh, yeah - my kid and the one across the road were using them as knee pads while they roller-skated - about 25 years ago...

Sluggo
[/quote]
Sluggo,
at one time, they WERE kneepads, I swear!







(just ask any woman!)
I must say that over the holidays, my grandaughters parents painted and turned her room into Disney Princess and it's very very cute!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)




----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

I have a nephew who once took a brand new Sony Triniton (bet I spelled that wrong) apart to see how it worked....it would NOT go back together.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

countrygirl said:


> I have a nephew who once took a brand new Sony Triniton (bet I spelled that wrong) apart to see how it worked....it would NOT go back together.


Ouch!! - How old was he?

Thor


----------



## willie226 (Apr 4, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ah kids....don't ya just love them?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be thankful they didn't get the outback

willie


----------

